

Long-standing Google Apps bug forces users to renew domain names - danger
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?hl=en&tid=1bf5cc84e3bfe43e

======
danger
See also these threads and note the number of complaints and the span of
dates:

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid=76a7bde50c9ee1e6&hl=en)

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid=590c01a06f298e62&hl=en)

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid=2b412195a27c803e&hl=en)

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Apps/thread?tid=605de22f59b19d1e&hl=en)

I'm personally having the same problem today, when the auto renewal date is a
month away. I've filed two tickets without response. It seems the only
solution people have found is to remove their credit card information from
Google Checkout.

